# I got laid off from my job today.



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

So I got laid off from my job today. 

Good thing I will be able to hunt more
Bad Thing -- I dont have a job.

If you know anyone that is hiring a sales, customer service, environmental science or consulting person please let me know.

I have attached a resume.

Thanks folks....
see you in the woods.

Christopher Jay Laros
7102 Chimney Rock Court, Indianapolis, IN 46217 • 317.225.3823 • [email protected] Objective
Responsibility and career growth potential in Environmental Science or Project Management in an innovative and challenging professional environment that will allow me to capitalize on my leadership, organizational, environmental and communication skills.
Experience
Oct 2008 – Present	Conestoga-Rovers & Associates	Indianapolis, IN
Environmental Scientist – Responsible for managing by-products at automotive manufacturing plants, including plant trash, scrap metals and plastics, oils and hazardous waste.
Representative Assignments and Work Experience
•	Managed by products at thirteen plants around the Midwest.
•	Successfully diverted carpet waste and plant trash from landfill to alternative waste to energy facilities.
•	Provided over $100,000 in total annual cost savings to the plants.
•	Provided assistance and oversight for the recycling efforts of various plastics and helped to find overseas markets for the products.
•	Supervised and completed $11,500 in monthly billing for each plant annually through an online billing system.
•	Communicated costs and waste generation data to plants on a monthly and annual basis.



Nov 2007 – Jul 2008	Huff & Huff, Inc., Environmental Consultants	Indianapolis, IN
Project Scientist - Responsible for biological assessments including wetland delineations, tree surveys, fish sampling, and soil sampling.
Representative Assignments and Work Experience
•	Performed Phase I environmental assessments and Preliminary environmental assessments
•	Delineation of Chicago-area wetlands for Chicago Park District, NICOR Gas, and other H&H clients.
•	Surveyed and identified over 700 trees for a project with the Illinois Toll Road - analyzed data and prepared reports summarizing findings and conclusions
•	Provided assistance and oversight for the sampling of soil (soil borings) for the presence of
nitrates as part of soil and groundwater sampling for a national agricultural company
•	Supervised drilling team responsible for multiple soil boring and monitoring wells
•	Participated in stream assessments - responsible for identifying benthic macro invertebrates for Galesburg Sanitary District, City of New Lennox waste water treatment center, and other municipal clients.
Sep 2004 – Oct 2007	City of Indianapolis, Department of Public	Indianapolis, IN
Works (Air Quality Management)
Project Manager - Performed air monitoring activities utilizing computerized analyzers and specialized instrumentation.
Representative Assignments and Work Experience
• Provided project management and oversight for the continuous ozone monitoring program within the City of Indianapolis and surrounding communities around the State of Indiana. This project is ongoing and data is submitted to the USEPA to compile the Air Quality Index Reports
•	Prepared speeches and events as the spokesman and community representative for the Air Pollution Reduction Education (Knozone) program in Indianapolis
•	Responsible for the collection and maintenance of toxic samples for the Indianapolis Southwest Toxic Study
•	Responsible for the collection and dissemination of air filters for PM25 and PM10 around the City of Indianapolis
Summer of 2003	City of Indianapolis, Department of Public	Indianapolis, IN
Works (Water Quality Management)
Intern
•	Responsible for collection of water samples from creeks, streams, and rivers around Indianapolis
•	Participated on the identification of wetland plants and organisms at the Emerson wetland in Indianapolis
•	Worked with other interns and City employees to successfully complete assigned project
Summer of 2002	Indiana Department of Natural Resources	Martinsville, IN
(Cikana State Fish Hatchery)
Intern
•	Conducted Fish Population Estimates via fish shocking, Fyke nets, and drop nets at major
reservoirs around the State Indiana with the Indiana Department of Natural Resources
•	Provided input and data collection of fish and benthic organisms for the Indiana Statewide DNR lake and river assessment report
•	Performed general husbandry on fish in the holding tanks at the hatchery and the Indiana State Fair
Education

August 2007 – Current
August 1999-May 2003	Currently taking classes for Public Administration certificate and Masters program at Indiana & Purdue University Indianapolis – School of Public Affairs and Environmental Affairs
B.S. Fisheries and Aquatic Science – Purdue University – Specialization in Fish Management with Minor in Organizational Leadership and Supervision	Indianapolis, IN
West Lafayette, IN

Training and Technical Certifications
OSHA 40 Hour HAZWOPER Training Certification (April 2008)
Level A introductory training in Categorical Exclusion
Wetland Delineation
First Aid Certified
Heavy equipment and bucket truck training
References
References are available on request.


----------



## brandon_ (Jun 22, 2008)

Good luck on both fronts. :darkbeer:


----------



## bryan_h (Aug 15, 2008)

I know what you are going through, as I had the same thing happen earlier this year. The job market is VERY TOUGH right now. I wish you the very best of luck in your search.

Check this link out. You could combine your sales/CS experience with your bowhunting passion. Worth a shot!


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

I feel for you friend. My job went south in July and there is nothing in this area.

Ted


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

Praying for you & hope something opens up for you soon!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

now i have 16million and 1 friends in the unemployment line.....welcome to the club


----------



## Timber1 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Good Luck My Friend*

You seem to be a very talented individual, something will come your way. 
"God Bless you and your family"
Bob


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Have fun hunting untill things pick up.


----------



## seume (Oct 15, 2009)

We were slowing at my shop facing a month long lay off in June. Then we got a couple of accounts and things picked right up. Now we have more business than we can handle. I was pretty worried about that month, I couldn't imagine being a permanent thing.


----------



## Zephhyr (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel your pain ukey: I was part of a "reduction in work force" ukey: on Aug 30th. First time I have been without a job in over 20yrs. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Zephhyr said:


> I feel your pain ukey: I was part of a "reduction in work force" ukey: on Aug 30th. First time I have been without a job in over 20yrs. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


Got mine in January. I had to work in Louisiana for two months till I found something back home. God bless those without work. It's a horrible market now.


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your job "sitch". However, I am an environmental consultant (The Evil Business Owner) that went through the same thing when I first started out in the business. Here are a few tips to get you in the door somewhere:

1) Get copies of everything you ever wrote or reports you worked on. These things are like gold when you start marketing yourself. There is nothing an employer would like to get their grubby little hands on more than a template for a new line of product. NEVER GIVE IT TO THEM, MAKE IT CLEAR YOU AND THE TEMPLATES ARE A TEAM. Never leave copies of anything that was not a project at that employer's shop.

2) Compile a list of your past clients. Again, employer greed is a weakness you can exploit in getting though the door. Be prepared to discuss, in very general terms, what you see as a potential avenue to help your new employer chase new business. The easiest way to get invited to the table is to show up with some food. Do not give "YOUR" contacts away!

3) Freelance - Start marketing yourself to every small to medium size firm you can find. The firms are also struggling and love to not carry overhead (employees). Be the guy that can give them something that they do not have in house or want to pay for all the time (e.g., you specialize in the toxicology of `1,2, -double death) Whatever, find a niche. You know you did something at your last place of work that no one else wanted to do or you were the guy - USE IT!

4) Obviously, the biological survey industry is tied nicely to developers and environmental quality regulations. Look into getting on board with the agencies. Tough at this time, but it can be done with persistence. 

5) Lastly, out hustle everyone else. That means to be relentless in your scheduling of calls and updates with firms. Schedule updates with HR reps and decision makers. Do not miss any calls or deadlines. If you can sell yourself in these times, an employer will see that you are also likely to sell a product for the firm. 

Remember, there are really only two things that drive most people - Greed and Fear. Use it! 

Last thing, do not use your screen name on your resume.

Good Luck,
Chris


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

Good luck on all fronts. I got laid off July 7th and finally started a new job yesterday. Was tough, hopefully all works out for you.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*laid off*

i've been laid off for over a year, i know it stinks. go to usa jobs.com, they are hiring alot of enviromentalist, good luck


----------



## silvercad (Oct 13, 2009)

*I'm in the club too*

Unemployed geologist.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*layed off*

i'm an unemployed gps surveyor.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Chris, best of luck to you on finding employment. You might reconsider putting all of that info including your address on a public forum. I don't have any issues with any of the AT Community, but lurkers can be from anywhere trolling for any reason. Why take the chance of someone doing something stupid.

Tony


----------



## Anakedman (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with that I wouldn't put my email on the open some one could be signing you up with all kinds of span or identity theft with your address.


----------



## Kevbo (Feb 5, 2016)

Esc


----------



## Kevbo (Feb 5, 2016)

Look around


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Been laid off myself since September 15.... Haven't found another job yet and my unemployment runs out in another 6 weeks.....


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Kevbo said:


> Look around


Kevbo, you do realize that this thread was from 2009, right?


----------

